# Music For YOUR "Masquerade Ball"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

*After watching a "period" movie the other day I had this thought...*

The date is *December 31st, 1899*.

You are a wealthy aristocrat living in a large Mansion or Castle...

To ring in the new century you are throwing a lavish Masquerade Ball for a few hundred Friends, Counts, Barons, etc...

The costumes are ready, the food is prepared and you've hired an orchestra for an evening of fun and dancing...

NOW, the only thing is to give the Orchestra a setlist of music you want played at your party.

So, what "dance" music do you want them to play? Give me your setlist or some works you would like the orchestra to play.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weber - Aufforderung zum Tanz (orchestrated)
J Strauss - Wiener Blut
Brahms - Hungarian dances, book 1 (orchestrated)
Dvorak - Slavonic dances, set 1
Waldteufel - Selection of waltzes including the skaters
Beethoven - Twelve German Dances


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

The minuet from Mozart's c-minor Serenade is about as spooky a piece of dance music as exists.


----------

